# The bigests buck i got to mount from las season 235"



## mathewdbl_lung

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JustinPollard

Awesome Buck


----------



## drbowhunter

wow love the third pedicle


----------



## huntnfishnut

Just got it in?


----------



## tonytalamantes

I got him last december, shot gun kill


----------



## Tonto79

Christ in a sidecar ! that's a monster !


----------



## outdoorsman3

of course thats an Iowa buck :wink:


----------



## runningdeer

SPEECHLESS..........would love to see the final mount


----------



## bow hunter11

i want that thing about 20 yards away during the fall and at full draw.


----------



## bigcountry24

Great deer


----------



## JB800

Wow that's nice


----------



## J-Daddy

Dang Tony you said that thing was huge but good lord he's a monster.


----------



## Easlo

Thats some serious bone right there!! Talk about a "Big un" !!!


----------



## GM HUNTER

Wow!!!


----------



## myerslawncare96

nice buck


----------



## tjohnson53

Iowa Giant! Did he say how it was shot. Deer drive or from a stand?


----------



## YankeeRebel

WOW! Nice buck. Congrats!!! :thumb:


----------



## La Wildman

Good Lord!!!!


----------



## ShagNasty

:jam:


----------



## MedicineMan7

Wow...7x7 mainframe is crazy


----------



## NJbowhunter609

Wow awsome buck


----------



## Monsterbuck48

thats a big boy


----------



## fulldraw5

do you have finished pics??


----------



## lightning6051

That is truly on of Gods awsome creations. Hats off to you my friend


----------



## Bob James

Beast buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian811

Probably had to use a bazooka to take that monster down!!!! Would love to pics of the finished mount


----------



## lewie62

Wow!!!


----------



## lenwood17

Dude!!!


----------



## childers

Wow! I counted 23 points!


----------



## proskinnertts

Nice buck, must be southern Iowa.


----------



## J-Dubyah

That thing is huge!!!


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!! that thing is HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE!!!!


----------



## APAsuphan

Wow thats a beast, never heard anything about this buck.


----------



## bucknut1

what a giant


----------



## BP1992

Monster!


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY

Total Bruiser! Beef-A-Roni!!!!


----------



## JeffreySlayR

Gooooood Looooord....I just choked on my coffee! We are gonna need to see the finished product!


----------



## fireman127

I would full mount that one for sure.


----------



## kentwood1

Any pics of the finished product?


----------



## Whitetailhntr

Wow I love iowa deer!!!!


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY

LOVE IT! THANKS!!!

CAMX Wildman


----------



## 5263LL

Dog good one


----------



## stork64

Is that 3rd antler above the left eye there to give a reference size for my typical buck's rack? I've never seen anything like that before!


----------



## Pete53

nice buck ! must be from an area with no timber wolves or public hunting .


----------



## Long Hunter

The only thing that came to mind was one of my daughter's phrases - OMG
That buck would eat our deer down here in Florida.


----------



## MarshBuck89

amazing!


----------



## Invisible Man

Absolutely sickening monster buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

